# Suns latest offer to Amare



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Amar'e Extension Talks: There was a lot said yesterday about talks between Amar'e Stoudemire and the Phoenix Suns "resuming." Sources close to the situation say the concept is silly because Stoudemire's agent Happy Walters and Steve Kerr have become good friends and talk regularly about a wide range of topics.
> 
> While the Suns would like to get a contract extension done, Stoudemire is not likely signing anything until July.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=16374#ixzz0pkb87tBL


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure I like giving Amare the full six years worth than kind of money. I would probably rather let him walk, but that's just me. He can't question their commitment however to him that's for sure. Not start grabbing rebounds damnit.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

At this point I can't see him leaving. They offered him the money he wants.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting - dont think many people actually that they'd offer him the max. Certaintly wasnt looking this way 4 months ago.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess we'll see where his heart is really at.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Along with re-signing Amare, I think Phoenix would be best served by trying to sign Anthony Morrow to a full-MLE deal and dealing Barbosa and Earl Clark for a big man.

A couple guys who would fit Phoenix well are David Lee (maybe S&T if D'Antoni wants Leandro to be his PG) and Spencer Hawes. I think the David Lee thing is a legitimate possibility, especially if Phoenix were to offer up a few future first round picks. Word is that Lee is working on adding a three-point shot to his arsenal, and his game would already be pretty much a perfect complement to Stoudemire's.

Dragic, Dudley and Frye are definitely keepers off the bench, but you might as well try to deal Barbosa for a piece that can better help your team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm in full agreement about trading Barbosa. First thing that came to mind during the playoffs. I'm not sure how much value he has. I wouldn't mind if they dumped him for nothing. Clark is currently viewed as the SF of the future, they're not trading him unless it was package for a star at some point. He's expected to have an expanded role and hopefully show progression similar to Lopez and Dragic this yr. 

Lee's going to want too much. Only way I see him (or Boozer) as an option is if Amare leaves. Getting Morrow would be great but I doubt they sign him with MLE and keep Frye. I don't think Morrow would command MLE either. Frye or Lou will be most likely be gone. The one that wants less stays. Team will need to find another big regardless though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I dunno...Morrow has shot over 45% from three the last two years and he's young with a good amount of potential. He's a restricted FA, so it'll take that kind of offer for the Warriors not to match.

As for Frye, don't the Suns have his Early Bird Rights? That would mean they can offer him a contract up to as much as the MLE (but it doesn't count as their MLE).

Whatever the case may be, you've got to deal Barbosa for something.

EDIT: Just checked and no, I don't think they have Frye's Early Bird Rights.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If they were to offer to individual one year contracts, then the next would have bird rights, but otherwise no, but they can match anyone's offer.

The good thing is that 14 million is coming off of the cap this year thanks to Ben Wallace and Pavlovich coming off the books so there actually is money to spend on keeping everyone.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*link *



> "What team do you want to go to?" one asked.
> 
> "Right now, it's the Phoenix Suns," he said.
> 
> ...



6-yrs/134M? That's just insanity. I doubt Sarver would do that. 110M number is my limit - and even that I was very iffy about and would've been be fine whichever way it went. Does he realize, he can only get 96M on open market without a S/T? But I'm beginning to think I would rather just let him go like HKF said, and the team not get locked into something they'll regret. If he grabbed rebounds/defended better, it'd be different. 

It'll also be first time since 04-05 we'll have that cap space flexibility next few yrs, though we'll have options especially if they trade Barbosa. Might be better for this team to take 2steps back before going forward again. Only thing is Nash, so Kerr would look at Lee, Boozer, etc options very hard.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking he would get a 5 year 100mil extension onto his player option, but this is Rashard Lewis territory here. I can't imagine him getting this contract. He had an underwhelming post season, but him and Lopez tag teaming in the post is a very intriguing idea. I am excited to see what he brings from his first offseason in a long while where he didn't spend it getting healed up from surgeries or changing his game to suit a certain black hole.

No one in their right mind will offer him the max. The Suns should only request the opportunity to match or exceed any competing bid.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whatever you end up giving him, he probably wont be worth it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Whatever you end up giving him, he probably wont be worth it.


They're more or less paying to avoid the alternative.


----------

